# GTR Insurance Excess Rising



## Topboy (Nov 18, 2009)

I just went on-line to a supermarket website to get a quote for a new GTR and the results were really scary.

All of the quotes came back with a compulsory £3000 excess from every insurance company.

It would seem that the insurance companies have got wind of the steep prices that Nissan are asking for parts for the GTR.

I ran another quote for a Audi R8 and the excess was £250.

My feeling is unless Nissan sort out the pricing for the parts for the GTR that this may well put people off buying the car. It certainly has done for me.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

well i just did the same and i got excesses of £350 from Elephant and Admiral, so this thread is bollocks

mook


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

This is what I got from all the usual ones a few weeks ago. I bet the specialists will be more reasonable though...

PS im 31 with no accidents, 10 years ncb and a history of fast cars.


----------



## Topboy (Nov 18, 2009)

Well im not lying. I'm just trying to share with everyone about my experience.

Here is a snapshot image from the website and you can see the compulsory excess. This is the only car that has come up with this excess.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

are they the 10 cheapest prices because theres not a brand name amongst them?

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

are they the 10 cheapest prices because theres not a brand name amongst them?

mook


----------



## Topboy (Nov 18, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> are they the 10 cheapest prices because theres not a brand name amongst them?
> 
> mook


Yes these were the top cheapest quotes


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

so did any slightly higher quotes have lower excesses?

my top 5 quotes were al under £500 excess and i'm 31, with an east london postcode

mook


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

I took out a policy a month ago and I've just re checked the rates on line with Go Compare and all the main Insurers are still showing a compulsory £500 excess. I'm in this business so I know there has been a whisper that rates will rise but I've not heard anything of minimum excess at £3000! Either poor claims/conviction history and/or a difficult postal address has to be a factor! Forget Max NCB.....if you've had claims under a protected policy, you may retain your NCB but a new Insurer will load your premium in other ways! 

Sorry, I'm sounding like an Insurance geek....but something isn't right!


----------



## Topboy (Nov 18, 2009)

Here is another website that I have just searched on and same results for the GTR - £3000 compulsary excess.

I'm 40, full UK license, no points so clean license, never had insurance declined, live in a low insurance area of the UK, car parked securly, so there are no negative points that are restricting me, add to the fact that when i tried an Audi R8 it came back with excess of £250


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I actually quite like the idea of a £3000 excess. It would mean much cheaper premiums and if I ever crashed I'd be so embarassed that I'd pay for it myself anyway.


----------



## Topboy (Nov 18, 2009)

waltong said:


> I took out a policy a month ago and I've just re checked the rates on line with Go Compare and all the main Insurers are still showing a compulsory £500 excess. I'm in this business so I know there has been a whisper that rates will rise but I've not heard anything of minimum excess at £3000! Either poor claims/conviction history and/or a difficult postal address has to be a factor! Forget Max NCB.....if you've had claims under a protected policy, you may retain your NCB but a new Insurer will load your premium in other ways!
> 
> Sorry, I'm sounding like an Insurance geek....but something isn't right!


I have never claimed on my insurance so it's clean, License is clean and has been for years, I live in warwick in warwickshire.

On the same website with exactly the same information for an Audi R8 it gives me an excess of £250 so it must be down to the car.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

theres defo something wrong with your details/circumstances them, becase there are insurers offering sensible rates

mook


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Topboy said:


> Here is another website that I have just searched on and same results for the GTR - £3000 compulsary excess.
> 
> I'm 40, full UK license, no points so clean license, never had insurance declined, live in a low insurance area of the UK, car parked securly, so there are no negative points that are restricting me, add to the fact that when i tried an Audi R8 it came back with excess of £250


Your screenshot appears not to have searched all companies?? 78/88?? Where there are declined quotes look and see why Admiral, Elephant, Performance Direct have declined to quote?


----------



## Topboy (Nov 18, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> theres defo something wrong with your details/circumstances them, becase there are insurers offering sensible rates
> 
> mook


Could you point me to them please so i can get a quote.

I fail to see how there could be anything wrong with my details as when i enter the exact same details for an Audi R8 it comes back with £250 voluntary excess so it must be the GTR that is hiking up the excess


----------



## Topboy (Nov 18, 2009)

waltong said:


> Your screenshot appears not to have searched all companies?? 78/88?? Where there are declined quotes look and see why Admiral, Elephant, Performance Direct have declined to quote?


The other companies failed to quote with "Unable to quote with insurer"


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

no, you misunderstand

its not the car that's generating the £3000 excess, its something else. Otherwise I wouldn't be able to get a lower excess than you. 

see attached

thats 31yrs old, london, married, homeowner, s+DP+C and 15000 miles per annum

mook


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Topboy.

I'm confused. All the screenshots you have posted and not one Insurer is offering you protected bonus?? Do you have any claims history fault or otherwise?


----------



## Topboy (Nov 18, 2009)

waltong said:


> Topboy.
> 
> I'm confused. All the screenshots you have posted and not one Insurer is offering you protected bonus?? Do you have any claims history fault or otherwise?



I do not have any NCB because this is the first car I have insured since Jan 2006 as I have not owned a car since then as I didnt need 1.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Topboy said:


> I do not have any NCB because this is the first car I have insured since Jan 2006 as I have not owned a car since then as I didn't need 1.


You need to keep off the price comparison websites and speak to one of the specialist brokers. The website systems will see you as a new driver and wont want you in a GTR! I know an R8 is similar but the GTR does have a reputation to keep up!


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

actually with respect Topboy your comment to Mook does not make logical sense it is what is termed a false syllogism. The fact that the excess is higher for you with the GT-R than it is with the R8 doesn't prove that the car is the only explanation for the excess it only suggests that it is one factor. The fact that others get low excesses for the same vehicle demonstrates that there must be factors related to the details that the insurance companies have been given also.
I've quoted an example of false syllogisms off the tv below:
Dr. House: "Words have set meanings for a reason. If you see an animal like Bill and you try to play fetch, Bill's going to eat you, because Bill's a bear.
Little Girl: Bill has fur, four legs, and a collar. He's a dog.
Dr. House: You see, that's what's called a faulty syllogism; just because you call Bill a dog doesn't mean that he is . . . a dog.
("Merry Little Christmas, House, M.D.)"


sorry i just realised that while i was composing this long winded message the point had already been made that there must be something other than the car pushing up the excess


----------



## Topboy (Nov 18, 2009)

waltong said:


> You need to keep off the price comparison websites and speak to one of the specialist brokers. The website systems will see you as a new driver and wont want you in a GTR! I know an R8 is similar but the GTR does have a reputation to keep up!


Best advise so far in this thread.

I will be doing this tomorrow to see what the crack is


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

So, no objections to me locking this before it turns in another rumour mill?

Mook


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

as said above if you have'nt insured a car for two years or more you are classified as a new driver,(even if you have 10 years previous no claims)you will need to speak to an insurance company direct to get better results and inform them of your previous details.



simon


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Mook said:


> So, no objections to me locking this before it turns in another rumour mill?
> 
> Mook


I think we've established that the websites see Topboy as a new driver with 0 NCB and have quite sensibly stuck a high excess on as there is no proven driving history. Any decent broker will be able to demonstrate that it's really a driver who has been car less for a few years and can negotiate a better deal!  Lock Lock Lock!


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Good work bond


----------

